# sign up and discussion thread for the 2nd reaper 2015



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Hope everyone has a ball with this one.  I'll be watching from the sidelines.


----------



## Candy Creature (Aug 16, 2014)

I'm in for this one too. Will send my email later after I have updated my list.


----------



## texaslucky (Feb 25, 2014)

Oh coool. I am not on here a whole lot, but am active and love the Reapers. I am so excited to know that there is another before the big day. I just hope that everyone ships early enough for us to use the things this year. I am in. Gotta update a list and will update again and edit when I get the current Reaper gift.

Thanks bethene! Will send email and info later.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Great, a couple players already!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Likes:
Oni ( I have a wall dedicated to this year round)
Kabuki 
Oddities and all that entails real or fake
Bats 
skulls 
Bones
Skeletons 
Day of the dead ( fireplace is dedicated to this year round)
Kitchen witch (Year round )
we are doing a Frankenstein theme this year
hand made
black and white graveyard pictures
Mask 
Universal monsters
we are doing a gypsy type theme this year, ( decided after finding out that there Are Gypsy's in our family background)
Handmade goodies 
2nd hand goodies are awesome
Love Oddities realistic and Real
searching for complete small Bird skeletons for a project I want to work on. 
don't worry about being too gory 

Dislikes:
cutesy
Disney 
spiders
clowns


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Me, me, me! I am in!!!

I will work up a list and post it and get it off to bethene tomorrow. Wow, this one came up fast.


----------



## AZHalloweenScare (Aug 25, 2014)

Count me in reaper 2!!!


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

Yay - reaper #2. I'm in. I haven't been as active as I'd like but I'm always with you all in spirit. And in reaperness... I'll officially sign up with Bethene shortly.


----------



## lawrie (Aug 4, 2015)

ooooooooh!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I have 2 official sign ups, make sure to pm me!!


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

im SO GLAD you posted the 15 post rules and should apply to members too per year. reapers need to be able to stalk their folks. ive got to see where i am at costuming, got five or six big projects to do. i may jump in alittle towards the deadline.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Giving this a bump


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Any one else??


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

Me me me, I'm in on this one 
I will send Bethene my official signup as soon as I can get a likes/dislikes list together.
I'm so happy to be able to get in on this one


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

screamqueen2012 said:


> im SO GLAD you posted the 15 post rules and should apply to members too per year. reapers need to be able to stalk their folks. ive got to see where i am at costuming, got five or six big projects to do. i may jump in alittle towards the deadline.


I agree with this screamqueen, I was happy to see the rule too. It takes away some of the fun to not be able to stalk. or if someone signs up and then doesn't post again. I sort of think it should be mandatory to post on the likes/dislikes thread as well. any hoo, I can't believe it is already Sept. and time is tickin' for the deadline of reaper 1 yikes !!


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm ALWAYS in!!!!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Yay, Kloey!!!! we have like 4 official, so make sure to message me!


----------



## AZHalloweenScare (Aug 25, 2014)

Likes:

Cemetery theme 
Skulls
Undead animals 
Vampires
Potion bottles
Wall prints 
Ornate picture frames
Spiderweb covered items. 
Tombstones 
Nightmare Before Christmas 

Dislikes 
Disney themed Halloween 
Cheesy decorations 
Aliens
Fall decorations


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

We can't have this on the second page


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

There are two likes/dislikes lists I have noticed on this thread...those should be added to the actual http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/143318-likes-dislikes-list-2nd-reaper-2015-a.html thread so your future reaper can find it easier! They won't think to look for your list in the sign up/discussion thread!!


----------



## Spanishtulip (Aug 14, 2015)

Me, Me, Me! I wanna play!

I'm new around here but I already feel as though I can fit right in


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

Me too! Me too! *waves hands*

Sent you a PM Bethene - & I already posted my likes/dislikes list to the thread.......damn, I'm efficient today! LOL I'm going to enjoy this while it lasts, cause it won't be long.....


----------



## Pretty Little Nightmare (Aug 12, 2013)

I'm in for this one too! I'll send an email soon


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Yay!! Any more joining us?


----------



## kab (Oct 13, 2010)

Definitely count me in! I absolutely the secret reaper. Everyone on here is so creative and I love being a part of this group!! I wish I could be more active but I do like reading what people have to say!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

we officially have 10 signed up!!!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Anyone else?????


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

I have a pumpkin that needs to be creepyfied for a victim!!!!!


----------



## Sidnami (Apr 26, 2010)

In before the Ban Hammer.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

On to page one.


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

....and back again


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

My husband is trying to talk me into participating in this one too, but unless I make some projects ahead and hope that they fit my victim's likes, I don't feel I'll have enough time to do a proper reaping.  I'll make a decision closer to the deadline and maybe I should start stalking all who've signed up to get some ideas if I do decide to participate.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Would love it if you can, but totally understand if you decide not to.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Already doing the first reaper and unlimited cards for the card exchange and need to build newish decor/props for the Halloween get together... hummmm will think about this overnight but knowing us will make it official that we'll be doing the 2nd reaper tomorrow.


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

ooh I am so tempted. But I shouldn't. Turns out I actually wont be moving untill November 15, and Im only moving to the other end of the building. ( I will litterally be moving one box at the time) And i've moved 20 times before so it should be easy.. blahblahblah.. really trying to get away with signing up. I WANT TOO!! But.. I mostly want to be a good reaper to my victim, and not a stressed out one, so because of that, I am not signing up. BAH! But i WILL be in the winter reaper, and who ever is my victim then will be buried in Creepy Christmas!


----------



## Spanishtulip (Aug 14, 2015)

I am getting excited! This is my first reaper and I can't wait to get my victim so I can start stalking 
hope lots of ppl sign up


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

this one is usually a bit smaller than the summer one, but, it is still fun, they all are!


----------



## Halloweena (Oct 9, 2014)

Ok after MUCH deliberation I've decided to join!!! It will be my first reaper. So very excited. 
Bethene I will PM you soon!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

now that reaper 1 has been shipped off i can start stalking everyone!!


----------



## amyml (May 21, 2012)

I'll be joining. I need to finish up my current victim's box and revise my list, and then I'll make it official!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Bumping this..


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 11, 2010)

I just signed up, count me in.


----------



## meltyface (Sep 13, 2012)

Lol, I finally found one of these in time to actually participate....I always miss these and get so disappointed I do....I'm sending you my PM now....thanks so much for hosting these

Likes
Old school horror characters 
Werewolves 
skeletons
demons
spiders (jumping spider from Spirit is hands down my favorite prop to date)
reapers
Witches cabinet (been working on a bunch of bottles for potions. but haven't finished any yet)
Scarecrows 
headless horseman
Sleepy hollow
Basically anything creepy with the old school feel to it
Original Evil dead is the best horror to date
I've been wanting to build a Necronamicon for years 


Dislikes.
Cute
anything involving kids or babies

Current Haunt is an abandoned house with boarded up windows, with a graveyard filled with spiders, pumpkin monsters, and a few demons and reapers....lol sounds all over the place but looks cool.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Just Waiting patiently  so excited


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

Yep - totally in. Finishing up 1 and ready for victim number 2....


----------



## Candy Creature (Aug 16, 2014)

Just sent my info to Bethene so that I can be added to the official count.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

And officially, Candy Creature, you are number 15.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

wHOO We need more Victims!!


----------



## CrypticCuriosity (Aug 18, 2012)

I'm in! Finishing up first victim as we speak


----------



## JoyfulCrow (Aug 31, 2015)

Man, if I was craftier than I am I would 100% sign up for this.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

you could do thrift stores, dollar stores.. you don't have to make anything


----------



## JoyfulCrow (Aug 31, 2015)

True! Perhaps I _will_ get in on this...


----------



## lawrie (Aug 4, 2015)

I keep thinking of things I could do...


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

AAARGH Where is time going???????? I'm just about ready to send out victim #1's box, MUAHAHAHA!!

But count me in anyway. 

I'll send a PM now.


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

JoyfulCrow said:


> Man, if I was craftier than I am I would 100% sign up for this.


You don't have to be crafty at all. One year I got a box from someone who must have cleaned out their storage area - it was the greatest thing ever! Some I'm still using and some I passed on to my victims.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Exactly..Thrift store and garage sale finds, things from your own stash, or things you buy.. There's room for everyone to play!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

You guys have fun. I have 5 weekends till my epic party so will not have the time to join in on this one


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Need victims


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss (Sep 21, 2007)

Ohhme mememe!!!!


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss (Sep 21, 2007)

I will send all my info tomorrow!!


----------



## meltyface (Sep 13, 2012)

Going to bump this


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Any more takers?


----------



## lawrie (Aug 4, 2015)

When do the victims get assigned?


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

lawrie said:


> When do the victims get assigned?


After sign ups are over, bethene will start matching up and passing out victims. The end date for sign ups is on the first page of this thread in the rules.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Don't forget to go post your likes/dislikes list in the http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/143318-likes-dislikes-list-2nd-reaper-2015-a.html thread!


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Hi everyone. I haven't been on the forum much since last winter so want to say hello. It is hard to believe it is reaper time again. I see I missed the big reaper. If anyone is on the fence post about joining I want to say it is always so much fun and you won't regret it. 

Thank you to all the victims and reapers of past seasons, each of you made the haunting season special and added so much more enjoyment to an already favorite time of year!


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

I got the ok from Frog to sign us up for this reap too. We got one new prop mostly finished and working, he still needs some glowy eyes, a roary voice and something to keep him upright but we still have weeks to work on that right?? I believe I have most of my Big reap projects done a plus and now going to work on the card exchange design... so maybe just maybe I'm only a little behind the eight ball.... LOL...


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

X-pired, still time to join the 2nd reaper!!


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Hi Bethene. I'm not so sure I would be much good at it without my lovely witch to help me out. I did join the card exchange though. And I am looking forward to seeing all the cool things you guys make, purchase, send and receive.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

So sorry x-pired....


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

giving this a bump


----------



## Lil Ghouliette (Nov 5, 2010)

Lol. Ghouliet posted in last year's sign up thread. Looking forward to spoiling a victim!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

yay, more victims/reapers!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

YAY more victims


----------



## amyml (May 21, 2012)

Ok, I'm in for reals now.  I'm off to post a likes list...


----------



## Halloweena (Oct 9, 2014)

Since this is my first time I am determined to send a proper reap... Already finished a few things that I noticed are on multiple likes lists ...


----------



## DeadED (Oct 12, 2010)

I think I want to get on this Question though. Do we pick or do you assign us someone?


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I assign them.....


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

bethene, maybe you should start putting in the rules on the first page that people need to also post their lists in the Likes/Dislikes thread for that particular Reaper. I think some newer people don't realize they need to do this...


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

DeadED said:


> I think I want to get on this Question though. Do we pick or do you assign us someone?


Once sign-ups are over, bethene will start to randomly match up reapers and victims over a few days time and PM you with your victim and their list/info.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)




----------



## Miss Hallows Eve (Aug 2, 2015)

I would love to be counted in for this one too!!


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 11, 2010)

I may not have a designated victim yet, but I did take a step down a dark path - I have obtained.....a *very large box!*

Muahahaha!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Even though my hubby thinks I'm superwoman and can pull this reaper off, I've officially decided to sit this one out as originally planned. I'd only have a week to throw everything together and I just don't feel that I could dedicate adequate time to my victim. I'm still having lots of fun working on goodies for the first reaper and have had a blast reading everyone's likes and dislikes. So I'll be a spectator this time and if all goes well, will be back to play again later.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

lizzyborden said:


> Even though my hubby thinks I'm superwoman and can pull this reaper off, I've officially decided to sit this one out as originally planned. I'd only have a week to throw everything together and I just don't feel that I could dedicate adequate time to my victim. I'm still having lots of fun working on goodies for the first reaper and have had a blast reading everyone's likes and dislikes. So I'll be a spectator this time and if all goes well, will be back to play again later.


I'm usually only good for one Reaping a season too. I just can't get my act together in time to do more than that AND do other Halloween stuff plus all the other general day to day stuff you gotta do to continue living your life.

If I didn't have to work a horrid 9-5 job to support my Halloween habits, pay for that new roof on the house (& a new car eventually) I'd probably do more than one, so until that happens I'm only down for one a season.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Bump


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Lil Ghouliette said:


> Lol. Ghouliet posted in last year's sign up thread. Looking forward to spoiling a victim!


She just HAD to tell on me. lol

We are both looking forward to torturing a victim.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Anyone else??


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

We need more victims!


----------



## lawrie (Aug 4, 2015)

More singups neede


----------



## Kerimonster (Sep 10, 2009)

I figure the best way to give this a bump is by saying that...... I'm In!!!!!  

I can't possibly miss this one after missing the fist sign up!


----------



## hostesswiththemostess (Aug 16, 2012)

I think I will be joining this one too!!! Going to get my list together and sign up


----------



## Candy Creature (Aug 16, 2014)

I read that Stinkerbell n Frog Prince’s theme is haunted lumber camp/saw mill this year on the likes/dislikes for 2nd reaper 2015 thread, and I thought ‘wow, what a great and unusual theme.’ Well guess what I found while making the rounds of the yard sales this morning? A five foot long rusty saw blade for a two man saw. It may be cost prohibitive to ship something like that if I get them as a victim. I know I would never find a box big enough so would probably just have to wrap cardboard all around it. It was just so wicked and cool looking that I could not pass it up, so it looks like I will have to do that theme sometime. Now I really want two full size skeletons so that I can pose them to be sawing someone in half.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

bethene said:


> We need more victims!


yes we do


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

That 25% off Spirit Halloween coupon is going to come in handy this year! The coupon did not print as is but I copied it and pasted it into a document and that printed fine.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

you can also just pull it up on your phone they can scan it. It's what i had to do yesterday saved me 57 bucks Woot  bought the charred zombie


----------



## Miss Hallows Eve (Aug 2, 2015)

I am excited about doing this one too!!  Have my crafting boxes out and have a couple of things already bought. Whoo-hoo!!


----------



## JoyfulCrow (Aug 31, 2015)

This thread keeps calling me back but I'm now worried I wouldn't be able to make the shipping deadline. Ugh, the temptation...


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Slowly adding to the list of reapers.... Will I be adding yours?


----------



## DeadED (Oct 12, 2010)

Sent PM I am in! Hope you get it. First reaping ever after 5 years on the site. 

Thanks for running this I can only imagine the work involved.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

any more joining DeadED??


----------



## meltyface (Sep 13, 2012)

Hopefully we have a decent turn out for this one


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

We have 27 so far, some said that they wanted to join, but I need you to pm me with the information..


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Twenty-seven, that's great! The reaper exchange is lots of fun if anyone is still on the fence.


----------



## DeadED (Oct 12, 2010)

bethene said:


> We have 27 so far, some said that they wanted to join, but I need you to pm me with the information..


Can you verify you got my PM my sent folder doesn't show either PM to you.


----------



## Windborn (Oct 10, 2011)

I wish I could join round 2 - it is so much fun! 
But with the wedding and Halloween both getting closer and closer I just can't devote enough time to make another cool box


----------



## joshnpowell (Sep 18, 2014)

I am definitely in. Do I just send my list of likes and dislike to the OP?


----------



## Candy Creature (Aug 16, 2014)

Send Bethene your list of likes and dislikes along with your name and mailing address that will be passed along to your Reaper. You may also tell Bethene if you have a shipping preference.

Then also post your list of likes and dislikes on the thread called "Likes/dislikes list for the 2nd reaper 2015". Later, you can edit your likes and dislikes as you think of new things.

The more you post and the more detail that you can give about yourself and your style of haunting the better. It will make it easier for your Reaper to gift you with something you can use and enjoy.


----------



## lawrie (Aug 4, 2015)

More people needed for the 2nd reaping!


----------



## Halloweena (Oct 9, 2014)

I'm super excited for victim time...only a few more days now!! Whoever my victim is will be getting their reaping nice and early, since I am out of town the first week of October


----------



## Miss Hallows Eve (Aug 2, 2015)

I believe I have sent bethene a pm ..... could it be verified please? I have been doing so much on the computer lately that I am not sure who I have or have not sent messages to. Ugh!  Thank-you!


----------



## jb1sb2 (Oct 9, 2014)

Ok now that my box is finally ready to be off in the morning for the first Reaper, I am ready to do it all again! I'm in for round two, why not!?!?!?!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Giving a bump


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I think this should be on the first page! Anyone else wish to sign up?


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

We have 29, can I hear a 30??


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Come on now, you know you want to!


----------



## meltyface (Sep 13, 2012)

Anyway we get get verification of being signed up or not?


----------



## sneakykid (Sep 19, 2010)

I'll be in as soon as I put together my info!


----------



## ScaredyKat (Jul 22, 2013)

I just signed up.  Can it hurry up and be my reaping day already?! Is there a seperate likes/dislikes thread?


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 11, 2010)

ScaredyKat said:


> I just signed up.  Can it hurry up and be my reaping day already?! Is there a seperate likes/dislikes thread?


http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/143318-likes-dislikes-list-2nd-reaper-2015-a.html


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 11, 2010)

Really looking forward to finding out about my victim, making plans already, where to go for individual types of items people seem to like, made some small purchases that might apply to anyone....


----------



## ScaredyKat (Jul 22, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## lawrie (Aug 4, 2015)

Need more reapers! Sign up quick as only a few days left till the fun begins!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I am so excited about this one. I have just decided to add a scene and I really need voodoo stuff for it.


----------



## TheEighthPlague (Jun 4, 2009)

Secret Reaper II - I'm in.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I'm doing the theme Conjurers Consortium this year. I love witches and wizards and have expanded this year to include the wizards and all conjurers. I have tons of witch stuff, but could use more for the wizards and other conjurers. 

What would make my little heart go pitter patter would be things to expand for voodoo or witch doctors. I would love to expand the conjurers to all kinds. The first big reaper is just ending, but already I have seen so many wonderful things that are on the voodoo theme and I am wanting to go and scoop all of this wonderful stuff up. So, if you are creative and can do something along those lines I would LOVE it.

I will love whatever you send, but those types of things are so needed at the moment. 

Also anything for alchemists, or any type of sorcerer or conjurer. I have lots of crystal balls, but things like wands, and other types of things for telling fortunes would be welcome.

I have a great Gypsy Witch Kit that I got earlier in a Reaper and I have made a wizard and fortune teller trunk that could always use more things.

I am doing a huge yard walkthrough so could use items for my shelves and different scene.

I have almost 20 full size witches, and about that many total of fortune tellers, wizards and sorcerers of various types.

So, my dear Reaper think of things outside the box for this one or stay with any of the above. 

Wood love some more Tarot cards or bones to throw or other mojo type things to decorate with. Also staffs or signs to fit that theme. Especially if I can put them on stands of some kind since this will be in the yard.

Don't stress, I will love anything you send, new, repurposed, thrifty of whatever


----------



## lawrie (Aug 4, 2015)

How many people do we have now? Still room for more!


----------



## Queen Of Spades (Jun 7, 2013)

As much fun as I have at the reapers, I'm going to watch this one from the side lines. Looking forward to seeing what everyone comes up with though!


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

I think I am going to join in on this one after all. I've been reading all the cool lists people have made and remembering how much fun the reaper is and temptation has gotten the better of me. I'm already thinking of possibilities that fit several lists...


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I have been reading lists too, and thinking, hummm,, now if I get this person, what could I make/buy them????


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

looking forward to reaper time


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Wow, I hope that everyone gets a move on on this one so that the Reaper items arrive in time to be used. That is especially true for those of us who change and shift themes each year. Yikes.


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 11, 2010)

I for one am raring to go, been scouting out local stores, seeing which one has what kind of stuff, and small stockpile of things - absolutely good if the victims get their stuff in advance of the big week.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

I need to restock my reaper stash looking forward to this


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I have been cleaning out and organizing my HUGE Reaper stash. I hope to be able to use lots of things for this. I really need to move some of this stuff out. But, I am also planning and hoping to do some crafting too. Just gotta get on top of this fast.

Bethene, how many do we have in this so far?


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

We are going to be getting new windows installed on our house so I am going to have to clear out the office. I have cleared my work station in the garage but have no idea where my jig saw went. These things are going to put a serious crimp in my crafting.


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

I am also more than ready to get started. I can hardly wait to see who my victim will be. Oh, the possibilities!


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

There are a few people joining this reaper that I don't know. I just sent friendship requests to everyone. I do want to get to know you but, truth be told, I have dark motives as well. Adding you as a friend makes it easier to check out your interests, et cetera, in case you are my victim. I can hardly wait...


----------



## jb1sb2 (Oct 9, 2014)

Last day for sign up tomorrow!!!!! Come on and join!!!!! I'm ready for a victim!!!!!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

How many do we have so far??


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

We are up to 38..Only one more day... I think some in the beginning of sign ups said that they wanted to join. Make sure that I have your information!!


----------



## lawrie (Aug 4, 2015)

You do have mine dont you? Just there is no message in my sent box for some reason.


----------



## DeadED (Oct 12, 2010)

Tick Tock Tick Tock.........

It is sprinting hurry up and catch the ghost!


----------



## Windborn (Oct 10, 2011)

Got to sign up! YAY!


----------



## Spooky McWho (Jul 25, 2013)

I know it's last minute but I would like to join in. I will PM Bethene and add my likes when I take my lunch break.


----------



## Horrorween (Jul 21, 2015)

My mom and I are thinking about joining.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

do it by Monday morning....would love to have you!


----------



## sneakykid (Sep 19, 2010)

Is there a full list of who is all signed up?


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Bumpity bump bump.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Last day of sign-ups! Only 24 more hours to go! You know you want too!


----------



## Greenwick (Apr 25, 2013)

So glad this thread got bumped! Been so busy I've pretty much just been checking in with crafts every so often, so I totally missed this! I've been looking forward to this all year,


----------



## lawrie (Aug 4, 2015)

Anymore to sign up??


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

One more sleep and Bethene will work her magic. Fate shall dictate our victim and then the fun will begin!


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I wasn't going to sign up for this
One but I just can't resist


----------



## meltyface (Sep 13, 2012)

already signed up, so I'm going to bump this to help Look for more victims


----------



## mb24 (Sep 7, 2013)

I'm in! Sending info now.


----------



## ScaredyKat (Jul 22, 2013)

Last day for sign up. I will have my victim soon!  I cannot wait!


----------



## ScaredyKat (Jul 22, 2013)

How many do we have so far?


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

we are up to 46....

last few hours folks,,, come one come all and play the secret reaper with us!


----------



## ScaredyKat (Jul 22, 2013)

Wow. Not too shabby. I won't be able to sleep. like a kid on Christmas eve. lol


----------



## Greenwick (Apr 25, 2013)

My friends, can your heart stand the shocking facts of...The Secret Reaper Sign-Up???


----------



## Greenwick (Apr 25, 2013)

ScaredyKat said:


> Wow. Not too shabby. I won't be able to sleep. like a kid on Christmas eve. lol


I had trouble sleeping last night. Too excited I got in, then after looking through the lists my brain was alight with all the awesome things I want to make for people!

Edit: Not that it fits in here, but I just finally figured out that the avatar is separate from profile pictures. I've been assuming all this time my avatar just wasn't showing up for me! Wooh I have a forum face now!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Bump Bump


----------



## Greenwick (Apr 25, 2013)

Bump bump
time to sign up


----------



## thehalloweenchick (Jul 23, 2014)

Ok, I am in for round 2 as well if I'm not too late!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Well fellow Halloween enthusiasts, it is time to sit down with a glass of wine, some cheese and crackers and ponder on everything we are going to do TO our unsuspecting victim, cough... I mean FOR our unsuspecting victim.


----------



## Halloweena (Oct 9, 2014)

ScaredyKat said:


> Wow. Not too shabby. I won't be able to sleep. like a kid on Christmas eve. lol


Same!!! Felt like a little kid on Christmas Eve, going to bed last night. 
Now I'm trying to keep myself preoccupied with work.. Otherwise.. I would be checking my mail every 5 minutes.... Lol...


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Sent my info to bethene last night and posted in the likes thread but forgot to post here. I hope she got my pm lol


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I am doing the matching right now!


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

I'm so excited!


----------



## DeadED (Oct 12, 2010)

bethene said:


> I am doing the matching right now!


OMG I can't believe how anxiuos and nervous I am.


Is that normal or just weird.


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I'm so excited too


----------



## Spanishtulip (Aug 14, 2015)

I must have a very small life because I think this is the highlight of my day


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

I'm also anxiously awaiting to see who fate (Bethene) shall dictate that I get to gleefully torment! Muaaaahaaaahhaaaa!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Can't wait. looking forward to stalking my victim.


----------



## ScaredyKat (Jul 22, 2013)

Halloweena said:


> Same!!! Felt like a little kid on Christmas Eve, going to bed last night.
> Now I'm trying to keep myself preoccupied with work.. Otherwise.. I would be checking my mail every 5 minutes.... Lol...


I will still be checking at work. lol!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

i will be looking at everyone's profiles, lists and Pintrest boards etc. Just saying...


----------



## lawrie (Aug 4, 2015)

Leettttsss Geeeeett Reeeaaaaaddddyyy Tooooooo Ruuummmm sorry REEEEEAAAAAPPPPP


----------



## lawrie (Aug 4, 2015)

So, whilst browsing everyones likes/dislikes, pinterest, posts and pictures, have you thought 'they have good taste, I hope they reap me'?


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Oh the anxiety of Victim Day!!! Hoping everyone has fun with this one!  

Baby and I made a quick trip to town this morning to stock up on groceries and pay a few bills. The surgeon suggested the baby be isolated as much as possible from now until we go to the hospital next Tuesday, so we're officially shut-ins.  Hoping to get more decorations and lights out this week and possibly get started on some Halloween cards as well.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

ScaredyKat said:


> I will still be checking at work. lol!


that's what I'm doing now


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

lawrie said:


> So, whilst browsing everyones likes/dislikes, pinterest, posts and pictures, have you thought 'they have good taste, I hope they reap me'?


LOL! Honestly no, but I've spent hours repinning things on Pinterest, and adding others likes to my own wishlist. Of course the picture thread from the first reaper has me oohing and aahing too!


----------



## thehalloweenchick (Jul 23, 2014)

bethene said:


> I am doing the matching right now!


Had a leak in the ceiling this morning and plumbers in the house all day so I wasn't able to get back to your message until just now. Hoping I am not too late or maybe there is another late bird I can be matched with?


----------



## lawrie (Aug 4, 2015)

MwwuuuuaaaaaHaaaaaHaaaa

I have a VICTIM!!!!


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 11, 2010)

I have my victim, and oh, how delightful it shall be.....


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

VIctim!!! Victim!!!!! 

I need a victim!!!!!!!]



Awe the smell of victim is in the air!!!


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

Now let the stalking begin! Time to visit lots of pages


----------



## Miss Hallows Eve (Aug 2, 2015)

Can't wait to get my victim!!!!


----------



## texaslucky (Feb 25, 2014)

Dang, I was hopin for a victim. Ready to stalk and get a package together.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

I think my victim will be fun and not too difficult to please, as long as I don't start to over-think it


----------



## DeadED (Oct 12, 2010)

I am alone with no victim Beside me.....


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

I'm loving my victim....I'm watching you!


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

I am patiently waiting (well, maybe not so patiently) for my very own personal victim that I can obsess over in such a frightful manner that it may just become unspeakable!!!!!!!!


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 11, 2010)

I am already making a list, plotting, examining posts - things I might be able to snatch up today, even (!) or ones that require a bit more planning, expeditions out into the woods in the dark of night, swamps, abandoned crypts. Only the best and most frightful for my victim after all.


----------



## Halloweena (Oct 9, 2014)

Does everyone have a victim? I don't have one yet. Should I be worried? Sorry I'm new!


----------



## DeadED (Oct 12, 2010)

Halloweena said:


> Does everyone have a victim? I don't have one yet. Should I be worried? Sorry I'm new!


Doesn't seem so. I am sure that’s alot of typing and coordinating. Don't worry she'll get to us.


----------



## meltyface (Sep 13, 2012)

Oh victim.....we have such similar likes, and I have a few great ideas....it's gonna be hard to not what what you get for myself too, lol.....I am sure you'll like what you get, after all I may just have to do some grave robbing to get something truly authentic...and stay under $20 lol


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I don't have one yet, either. It takes awhile with so many signed up. She has to copy and paste and send to everyone. And she is probably working today,too.

But, why the heck don't I HAVE A VICTIM, BETHENE, lol


Thanks for doing this. I know you are still waiting on the last one to finish up and it was so huge. Thanks so much, bethene.


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

I just edited my list while I am waiting for my very own victim. I will torment the poor thing, scare it, make it linger in fear before opening its mail box, traumatize it, and in general make it leery about every October for years to come.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Dear victim just looked at your FB account. Very interesting occupation I will have to craft something for it.


----------



## Greenwick (Apr 25, 2013)

I got done with work early today! So now I can watch & wait for my victim!


----------



## Windborn (Oct 10, 2011)

Got a big empty box waiting for stuff to go in it! Just need my victim!!


----------



## meltyface (Sep 13, 2012)

Man this internet stalking is harder than I thought lol....I'm keep finding posts that make me wonder more about what to do for my victim, because I don't want to make something they already have lol.....


----------



## amyml (May 21, 2012)

I'm ready to start stalking!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Checking in and waiting for my new victim.


----------



## ScaredyKat (Jul 22, 2013)

The wait might very well kill me. Lol. You have so much patience bethene.


----------



## sneakykid (Sep 19, 2010)

ScaredyKat said:


> The wait might very well kill me. Lol. You have so much patience bethene.


I'm with you!

But bethene has so much to do. We appreciate you!


----------



## texaslucky (Feb 25, 2014)

Checking in. I wish I would have not sent my list on earlier. Looks like we aren't doing the basement butcher shop and I think that is about all I put on there. Going to go and edit the other list on here. We are scrapping the stuff for the TOTer butcher shop this year. Richy said that aafter all the rain last year and flooding it out, we need to wait until we get everything all finished there. So.....

We will have an all adult party this year on the night before Halloween though.


----------



## DeadED (Oct 12, 2010)

Oh I got to visit everyone's profile so when i get my victim they will still wonder who haunts them.


----------



## jb1sb2 (Oct 9, 2014)

I got an achievement notice...... How cruel..... LOL!


----------



## DeadED (Oct 12, 2010)

I know your pain! 

Woot Woot it is here...... Dang it!!!!!!


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 11, 2010)

I completed steps 1 and 2 of (?????).

Now, my victim liked glittery baby clowns, that was it, right? Or was it alien zombie scarecrows? I better double check.


----------



## hostesswiththemostess (Aug 16, 2012)

Can't wait to start stalking!!!


----------



## sneakykid (Sep 19, 2010)

DeadED said:


> Oh I got to visit everyone's profile so when i get my victim they will still wonder who haunts them.


Good idea! *clicks on everyone*


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

ok guys, I am done for the night, sorry I did not get more sent tonight, but I need to be up for work at 6 am, so after work and a doctor appointment I need to go to, I will get them done hopefully all tomorrow!! Every one is matched though!


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 11, 2010)

Thank you, truly, bethene!


----------



## DeadED (Oct 12, 2010)

bethene said:


> ok guys, I am done for the night, sorry I did not get more sent tonight, but I need to be up for work at 6 am, so after work and a doctor appointment I need to go to, I will get them done hopefully all tomorrow!! Every one is matched though!


Awww Come on!  JK I'll wait. Sleep tight and good luck those of us in the shadows await your safe return.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

good luck at doc's tomorrow. I hope you get some answers. If you hear rustling outside, I may or may not be trying to sneak inside looking for the list of matches. LOL


----------



## Greenwick (Apr 25, 2013)

DeadED said:


> Oh I got to visit everyone's profile so when i get my victim they will still wonder who haunts them.


I was already planning on trying to friend a bunch of people, but hey! Could be great cover!


----------



## Greenwick (Apr 25, 2013)

Understandable, Bethene! We can wait!


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I got my victim and I'm headed to take the oldest monster to the doctor then might drag him to a couple stores. Torturing the teenage boy. Mwah-ha-ha!


----------



## Autumn Harbinger (Jun 9, 2015)

Oh darn, I missed this. It looks like it would be tons of fun. I hope I catch the next one.


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

What was the official count on signups?


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

There is usually a Creepmas reaper Autumn Harbinger it's a mini and we have several other mini reapers through the year.


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

While I'm waiting for my victim I'll be over here in the corner planning a baby shower for my daughter


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

MummyOf5 said:


> While I'm waiting for my victim I'll be over here in the corner planning a baby shower for my daughter


Oh, what fun. Congratulations to the new parents and Grandparents!


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Ghouliet said:


> Oh, what fun. Congratulations to the new parents and Grandparents!


We're pretty excited! This one is supposed to be a boy so we'll have 2 grandsons and 4 granddaughters 
A couple of years ago she had a girl on October 25th and this one is due on the 23rd so I'll have 2 October babies!


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

MummyOf5 said:


> We're pretty excited! This one is supposed to be a boy so we'll have 2 grandsons and 4 granddaughters
> A couple of years ago she had a girl on October 25th and this one is due on the 23rd so I'll have 2 October babies!


Congrats Mummyof5. Two Halloween babies, how cool is that! Grandkids are wonderful.


----------



## ScaredyKat (Jul 22, 2013)

I have never felt so impatient in my life. Lol. Keep it together.


----------



## DeadED (Oct 12, 2010)

ScaredyKat said:


> I have never felt so impatient in my life. Lol. Keep it together.


I know right lol, Reapers already have a day ahead of us and my Hunting Log is empty.


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Hoping I have my victim when I check back in in the morning. Have a shopping trip planned to Omaha tomorrow and would love to be able to pick up more than just "staples" for my reaper box


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Just checking.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Bethene will eventually get to all of us with plenty of time to stalk, create and mail left. Personally, I have started weeding through the stuff I have collected over the years, culling out some of the things we seem to no longer use. Tomorrow, I want to get my mantel put back in Halloween mode and get some of these things put away in the same cupboard so they will be easy to find later if they "fit" my victim's themes.


----------



## DeadED (Oct 12, 2010)

My victim has been chosen so from the Dark I shall stalk them until the time to strike has arrived from your doom!


----------



## Halloweena (Oct 9, 2014)

Wooo I have a victim! Thank you Bethene!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

if you for some reason get stumped on me. just look up my Pintrest page with the exception of the board Reaper Love that is the board that i post ideas to make for a victim.


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

I have my victim, I have my victim, I have my victim!!!


----------



## jb1sb2 (Oct 9, 2014)

My victim has been chosen !!!!! Now off to stalk and plan from the shadows! Oh Victim, now is the time to worry, for the REAPER COMETH !!!!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

ok, whew.... I think everyone has their victim now,,, if not let me know, so sorry I flaked yesterday but just could not keep my eyes open ... didn't sleep the night before, but all is well now, sigh... oh,,, yeah,,, 

a stalking I will go, a stalking I will go, hi-ho the dairy-o ..a stalking I will go!!!!!


----------



## Greenwick (Apr 25, 2013)

I have a victim! Also several new friends from poking through people's profiles!


----------



## Spanishtulip (Aug 14, 2015)

bethene said:


> a stalking I will go, a stalking I will go, hi-ho the dairy-o ..a stalking I will go!!!!!


That is EXACTLY the song running through my head on Monday.. LOL


----------



## lawrie (Aug 4, 2015)

I would listen to this song, and then ignore the message in it, for you need to be scared!!


----------



## lawrie (Aug 4, 2015)




----------



## Greenwick (Apr 25, 2013)

If the number of ideas I have for my victim continues growing at this rate, they will be receiving a package about the size of a small house.


----------



## sneakykid (Sep 19, 2010)

Ahh so lonely. No victim yet.


----------



## lawrie (Aug 4, 2015)

Check your PM's, Bethene says she sent them all out.


----------



## sneakykid (Sep 19, 2010)

lawrie said:


> Check your PM's, Bethene says she sent them all out.


I did. No new messages.


----------



## lawrie (Aug 4, 2015)

Pm Bethene, hopefully she will sort it.


----------



## sneakykid (Sep 19, 2010)

lawrie said:


> Pm Bethene, hopefully she will sort it.


Yup! *fingers crossed*


----------



## ScaredyKat (Jul 22, 2013)

No victim here either.


----------



## amyml (May 21, 2012)

My victim is going to be fun! I need to go find...a thing...


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

amyml said:


> My victim is going to be fun! I need to go find...a thing...


Ooo, maybe it's me; I said I wanted a thing!


----------



## Windborn (Oct 10, 2011)

Got the first items in my box! Such a fun victim!!


----------



## Candy Creature (Aug 16, 2014)

Was excited to see that I had a victim when I checked at lunchtime. Bad thing was I didn't check until the end of my lunch so I had to wait until tonight to stalk. Beware victim, I'm coming for you!


----------



## Pretty Little Nightmare (Aug 12, 2013)

Got my victim! Off to Hobby Lobby for a wig head! Woo hoo, some crafting!


----------



## sneakykid (Sep 19, 2010)

I have a victim!!!


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 11, 2010)

I have one item at least for my victim, and several ideas to look for in several stores over the weekend. I do hope they aren't afraid of crawling and/or oozing things.


----------



## Windborn (Oct 10, 2011)

ooojen said:


> Ooo, maybe it's me; I said I wanted a thing!


Well, there is a red thing and a wooden thing and another wooden thing in my box so far...


----------



## ScaredyKat (Jul 22, 2013)

Got a victim! Yayyyy!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Windborn said:


> Well, there is a red thing and a wooden thing and another wooden thing in my box so far...


That sounds perfect!


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Okay, so I logged on this morning to see if Bethene had sent a message letting me know who fate would decree my victim be. Sure enough, there was a note from her. When I saw the name typed in white letters across the black screen I thought I was reading it wrong. Surely I was mistaken, it couldn't possibly be! I mean my God man, what were the odds? So I went to the kitchen, poured a glass of orange juice, collected myself, and then hesitantly read the name again. 

I was perplexed. Again I said to myself that it was impossible. However, I felt a slow, evil smile curl the corners of my lips as the possibilities begin to creep in. Then a chill of dread. Had Bethene made a mistake and sent me the wrong name? A cold stab of fear shot through my heart. If a mistake had indeed been made than this victim might not be mine after all. Oh no! My mind turned and swirled, what was I do?!? Private message Bethene? Egads, no. I quickly got ahold of my self and decided I would not, no, not under any circumstances, let this victim slip from my wicked grasp. No, un uh, not happening. 

I determined right then and there that if a mistake had been made than everyone was just going to have to die , ah, I mean live, with it. Yes sir ree. I'm keeping this victim, fate has decreed it!!! As unlikely as it is, this victim is already firmly in my diabolical clutches and I'm not letting go!!!!!!! 

By the way, I hope all of you are as pleased with your victim as I am!


----------



## DeadED (Oct 12, 2010)

X-Pired I have a feeling who ever your victim is, they are going to have fun. Top it all off you're gonna drive the rest nuts.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

X-Pired said:


> Okay, so I logged on this morning to see if Bethene had sent a message letting me know who fate would decree my victim be. Sure enough, there was a note from her. When I saw the name typed in white letters across the black screen I thought I was reading it wrong. Surely I was mistaken, it couldn't possibly be! I mean my God man, what were the odds? So I went to the kitchen, poured a glass of orange juice, collected myself, and then hesitantly read the name again.
> 
> I was perplexed. Again I said to myself that it was impossible. However, I felt a slow, evil smile curl the corners of my lips as the possibilities begin to creep in. Then a chill of dread. Had Bethene made a mistake and sent me the wrong name? A cold stab of fear shot through my heart. If a mistake had indeed been made than this victim might not be mine after all. Oh no! My mind turned and swirled, what was I do?!? Private message Bethene? Egads, no. I quickly got ahold of my self and decided I would not, no, not under any circumstances, let this victim slip from my wicked grasp. No, un uh, not happening.
> 
> ...


Love this! This is awesome!


----------



## A little bit scary (Jul 21, 2015)

X-Pired said:


> Okay, so I logged on this morning to see if Bethene had sent a message letting me know who fate would decree my victim be. Sure enough, there was a note from her. When I saw the name typed in white letters across the black screen I thought I was reading it wrong. Surely I was mistaken, it couldn't possibly be! I mean my God man, what were the odds? So I went to the kitchen, poured a glass of orange juice, collected myself, and then hesitantly read the name again.
> 
> I was perplexed. Again I said to myself that it was impossible. However, I felt a slow, evil smile curl the corners of my lips as the possibilities begin to creep in. Then a chill of dread. Had Bethene made a mistake and sent me the wrong name? A cold stab of fear shot through my heart. If a mistake had indeed been made than this victim might not be mine after all. Oh no! My mind turned and swirled, what was I do?!? Private message Bethene? Egads, no. I quickly got ahold of my self and decided I would not, no, not under any circumstances, let this victim slip from my wicked grasp. No, un uh, not happening.
> 
> ...


Umm...ok now I want to be your victim.


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

X-Pired said:


> .... I was perplexed. Again I said to myself that it was impossible. However, I felt a slow, evil smile curl the corners of my lips as the possibilities begin to creep in. Then a chill of dread. Had Bethene made a mistake and sent me the wrong name? A cold stab of fear shot through my heart. If a mistake had indeed been made than this victim might not be mine after all. Oh no! My mind turned and swirled, what was I do?!? Private message Bethene? Egads, no. I quickly got ahold of my self and decided I would not, no, not under any circumstances, let this victim slip from my wicked grasp. No, un uh, not happening.
> 
> By the way, I hope all of you are as pleased with your victim as I am!


Hehehe. Did you get Martha Stewart? I always knew she was on here!


----------



## meltyface (Sep 13, 2012)

Dear Victim,

I hope you sleep well tonight knowing that I know who you are, where you live, and all of you dark twisted desire that make you tick. Stalking you has been oh so much fun fun, I just hope you don't see me.

Yours truly!


----------



## DeadED (Oct 12, 2010)

Dear Victim, Your time draws closer. I have chosen my tools for your end. But for now I head to the underground as not to be seen by normal eyes and begin preparing my attack.


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

The Red Hallows said:


> Hehehe. Did you get Martha Stewart? I always knew she was on here!


No, not Martha, someone much better! Wait till you hear, I'll pm you. And I'll tell everyone else October 21st.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

X-Pired said:


> Okay, so I logged on this morning to see if Bethene had sent a message letting me know who fate would decree my victim be. Sure enough, there was a note from her. When I saw the name typed in white letters across the black screen I thought I was reading it wrong. Surely I was mistaken, it couldn't possibly be! I mean my God man, what were the odds? So I went to the kitchen, poured a glass of orange juice, collected myself, and then hesitantly read the name again.
> 
> I was perplexed. Again I said to myself that it was impossible. However, I felt a slow, evil smile curl the corners of my lips as the possibilities begin to creep in. Then a chill of dread. Had Bethene made a mistake and sent me the wrong name? A cold stab of fear shot through my heart. If a mistake had indeed been made than this victim might not be mine after all. Oh no! My mind turned and swirled, what was I do?!? Private message Bethene? Egads, no. I quickly got ahold of my self and decided I would not, no, not under any circumstances, let this victim slip from my wicked grasp. No, un uh, not happening.
> 
> ...


haha sweet you got me oh wait I am not doing this one LOL 
love when you get a great victim it makes it so much more fun. can not wait to see what you do for them


----------



## Miss Hallows Eve (Aug 2, 2015)

X-Pired said:


> Okay, so I logged on this morning to see if Bethene had sent a message letting me know who fate would decree my victim be. Sure enough, there was a note from her. When I saw the name typed in white letters across the black screen I thought I was reading it wrong. Surely I was mistaken, it couldn't possibly be! I mean my God man, what were the odds? So I went to the kitchen, poured a glass of orange juice, collected myself, and then hesitantly read the name again.
> 
> I was perplexed. Again I said to myself that it was impossible. However, I felt a slow, evil smile curl the corners of my lips as the possibilities begin to creep in. Then a chill of dread. Had Bethene made a mistake and sent me the wrong name? A cold stab of fear shot through my heart. If a mistake had indeed been made than this victim might not be mine after all. Oh no! My mind turned and swirled, what was I do?!? Private message Bethene? Egads, no. I quickly got ahold of my self and decided I would not, no, not under any circumstances, let this victim slip from my wicked grasp. No, un uh, not happening.
> 
> ...


Who else is hoping that they are X-pired's victim like I am???  LOVE this posting!!!!


----------



## Miss Hallows Eve (Aug 2, 2015)

I have been victimized!!! Yay!! I have all of my shopping done BUT now I need to get out the crafts and see about making something. Oooooo, let the ghoulish fun begin


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

This thread is so quiet, everyone must be crafting. I have to get super organized this year as I have a lot to get done. This weekend my fencing goes up so all the skeletons, skeleton dogs etc. will need to be put out. I have 3 headstones to finish, a mantel scarf for my fireplace a runner for Lil Ghouliette's office as well as a wall hanging plus my husband wants me to make a couple of table runners for one of the B&B's we visited at on our way to Michigan. Plus our Halloween Party is Oct 30th and Lil Ghouliette is doing up a web site for it. (The RSVP's and food sign up). All the shopping that still needs to be done and the baking. Just feeling a tad stressed.


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Ghouliet said:


> This thread is so quiet, everyone must be crafting. I have to get super organized this year as I have a lot to get done. This weekend my fencing goes up so all the skeletons, skeleton dogs etc. will need to be put out. I have 3 headstones to finish, a mantel scarf for my fireplace a runner for Lil Ghouliette's office as well as a wall hanging plus my husband wants me to make a couple of table runners for one of the B&B's we visited at on our way to Michigan. Plus our Halloween Party is Oct 30th and Lil Ghouliette is doing up a web site for it. (The RSVP's and food sign up). All the shopping that still needs to be done and the baking. Just feeling a tad stressed.


Wow Ghouliet, you have your hands full! i feel a tad stressed out just reading your post. Hang in there, you can do it. Just put an evil grin on your face and growl at any distractions that rear their creepy head.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

X-Pired said:


> Okay, so I logged on this morning to see if Bethene had sent a message letting me know who fate would decree my victim be. Sure enough, there was a note from her. When I saw the name typed in white letters across the black screen I thought I was reading it wrong. Surely I was mistaken, it couldn't possibly be! I mean my God man, what were the odds? So I went to the kitchen, poured a glass of orange juice, collected myself, and then hesitantly read the name again.
> 
> I was perplexed. Again I said to myself that it was impossible. However, I felt a slow, evil smile curl the corners of my lips as the possibilities begin to creep in. Then a chill of dread. Had Bethene made a mistake and sent me the wrong name? A cold stab of fear shot through my heart. If a mistake had indeed been made than this victim might not be mine after all. Oh no! My mind turned and swirled, what was I do?!? Private message Bethene? Egads, no. I quickly got ahold of my self and decided I would not, no, not under any circumstances, let this victim slip from my wicked grasp. No, un uh, not happening.
> 
> ...


Well...I am very much wanting to be your victim...but I am not even signed up for this one, hahaha! Hmmm, who could it be...


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

Dearest victim, I may have something drying in my front porch for you that involved by beloved modge podge.....


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Oh dear kloey74, I have first hand knowledge of what you can do with modge podge and can tell everyone that your victim is very lucky. Yes, very lucky indeed!


----------



## mb24 (Sep 7, 2013)

I picked up 3 things for my victim today...it's going to hard to part with them...BUT...my victim shall receive them all!


----------



## jb1sb2 (Oct 9, 2014)

I picked up 3 things for my victim today as well mb24!  I am ecstatic!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

I'll be honest I haven't done anything for the past three days. Caught a funky cold bug. Getting back in gear this weekend though.


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 11, 2010)

Planning, planning, planning. At least one item can be collected soon. I keep checking my victim's list - so many possibilities (and only half of them might be cursed!)


----------



## lawrie (Aug 4, 2015)

Just snagged some funky stuff on ebay


----------



## Windborn (Oct 10, 2011)

Did a bit more painting tonight - my poor victim is gonna have to make due with mostly hand made stuff this time


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

The hand made items are the best


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

moonwitchkitty said:


> I'll be honest I haven't done anything for the past three days. Caught a funky cold bug. Getting back in gear this weekend though.


Sorry to hear about the cold. I hope you are up and feeling better soon.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

thank you, been very medicated. probably should have taken off work today, better than yesterday.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Make do. Make do. Those are the best!

Moonwitchkitty, sorry that you are not up to par! Feel better my friend. I need to come your way some day and us meet for lunch or something. Maybe we could meet with a few others from the DFW area and have a HF fun time.


----------



## DeadED (Oct 12, 2010)

Windborn said:


> Did a bit more painting tonight - my poor victim is gonna have to make due with mostly hand made stuff this time


Thing about handmade items, they are always a one of a kind so they become the hardest to part with.

Moonwitchkitty- I hope your are feeling better today.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

printersdevil said:


> Make do. Make do. Those are the best!
> 
> Moonwitchkitty, sorry that you are not up to par! Feel better my friend. I need to come your way some day and us meet for lunch or something. Maybe we could meet with a few others from the DFW area and have a HF fun time.


sounds like fun. I know offmymeds is in the Arlington area. I'm supposed to meet her During the Annual Halloween camping trip


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

DeadED said:


> Thing about handmade items, they are always a one of a kind so they become the hardest to part with.
> 
> Moonwitchkitty- I hope your are feeling better today.


Thank you 
to the handmade items I have learned to make two, even if it is something I'm not normally into.


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

moonwitchkity. I hope the weekend finds you free of that nasty bug! Feel better soon!


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

I am off to update my list. I am adding anything with a Ouija board design and freak show oddities. 

As for my dear victim, please know that you occupied the majority of my day yesterday. Yes you did, in multiple nefarious ways. I jklsdjiojt, and then I spent some time jkluojafklsjaoijsdkfioywqe4fa. Oh darn, my keyboard seems to be not working well right now. But know this dear victim, you will see my shadow behind you soon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Spooky McWho (Jul 25, 2013)

I was heading out to shop for supplies for a project for my victim when my tire blew out. Needless to say said project has been delayed. On a positive note my car is stranded within walking distance to Hobby Lobby so I may find something else while waiting for someone to come and help me.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh, no spooky!!! But being near a HobbyLobby is good!

I really have no real idea for my victim.. a couplesmall things.. But kinda stumped..


----------



## Spooky McWho (Jul 25, 2013)

I had so much fun in Hobby Lobby! I helped a grandma pick out fabric for her granddaughters costume we got to talking about Halloween, which she never celebrated as a child or as an adult until her daughter married a man who loved the holiday and now she acts as the fortune teller at their yearly party. She was so cute in her enthusiasm! I told her about the secret reaper and that I shopping for my victim, and she made a suggestion that I am going to take so dear victim one of your gifts is picked out by Mary my new friend and she "predicts" you will like it.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

X-Pired said:


> I am off to update my list. I am adding anything with a Ouija board design and freak show oddities.
> 
> As for my dear victim, please know that you occupied the majority of my day yesterday. Yes you did, in multiple nefarious ways. I jklsdjiojt, and then I spent some time jkluojafklsjaoijsdkfioywqe4fa. Oh darn, my keyboard seems to be not working well right now. But know this dear victim, you will see my shadow behind you soon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I love the look of the Ouija boards especially the prop that moves but it does not fit into my cemetery anywhere. In the house I just decorate my fireplace mantel but not the rest of the house.


----------



## Halloweena (Oct 9, 2014)

Just dropped a little something in the mail for you, victim......


----------



## Spanishtulip (Aug 14, 2015)

I'm out of town at the moment (visiting my Mom in Ontario) I'm hoping to find something special for my victim while here.
I have a long list of ideas of things to make that I think will be just perfect for my victim, I'm heading to a Habitat Restore this afternoon, maybe I'll find something for one of my projects.

So don't feel like you're safe dear victim, just because I'm not at home. I'm still watching you, stalking you, thinking of you. Mwahahaha


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

I am going through all our Halloween props and setting aside things we just no longer use. I may be repurposing some of these things. . .


----------



## hostesswiththemostess (Aug 16, 2012)

Got a few things together for my victim so far  Going to California on Sunday for just a couple days so I'll be on the lookout for some neat things I can get out there too for them


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I went to a local dollar store, thrift store, and a habitat restore, zero, nada, zip, dang it,,, got a bit of a idea but that is it....


----------



## Windborn (Oct 10, 2011)

Soooo... I may have actually gotten my box almost packed tonight - lots of goodies made up!

But I think I will wait a little while just to make my victim squirm...








Rico was totally unimpressed with the process, however!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Windborn, I love the pic.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Alright going through my stash today may need to make a trip to Michaels


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Windborn said:


> Soooo... I may have actually gotten my box almost packed tonight - lots of goodies made up!
> 
> But I think I will wait a little while just to make my victim squirm...
> 
> ...


The rumors are true Windborn, you are evil!


----------



## Spanishtulip (Aug 14, 2015)

So Dollarama in Ontario carries the body parts on trays!

My victim liked super bloody, gory, realistic, I think... hmmm oh well I already bought it now *evil cackle*


----------



## jb1sb2 (Oct 9, 2014)

I found something perfect for my victim at goodwill this morning!!!!! I'm super excited!!!! Your box is getting filled up with awesomeness already Victim!!!!!


----------



## Greenwick (Apr 25, 2013)

Carved out some time to hopefully finish the big thing going off to my victim.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

man, I am jealous, I have some ideas, but nothing done yet.....


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

I found a lot of things for my victim. I have some crafting to do. I want to try an idea for a painting. I figure if it sucks, they won't ever see it and won't know.  And I'll do something else.


----------



## amyml (May 21, 2012)

I went thrift store shopping today. I found a couple of things for my victim, and maybe a couple of things for me...


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I have some ideas thanks to some suggestions from friends. I just have not had time to get started. Better get moving.


----------



## lawrie (Aug 4, 2015)

Loving Ebay again!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Is there a picture thread for this yet?? for teasers and such??


----------



## Windborn (Oct 10, 2011)

Well, here's something that is in the box I am filling....


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

MWK, no not yet, I better get one started ,huh??


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

I have started putting up my cemetery. Lil GHouliette and Mr Lil, got the fencing up for me yesterday. I sprayed four skeleton spiders with glow in the dark paint but it appears they have crawled off somewhere before the fencing got up. I am glad I had not got around to spraying the two large ones I have. I hope Party CIty or a local CVS might have more of the little critters. I will be looking with my Victim in mind at all the Halloween things today...


----------



## Halloweena (Oct 9, 2014)

So my victims box may or may not be fully packed, sealed, decorated and ready to go. How early is too early to mail??


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

You and me both  I Might send mine out Friday


----------



## Halloweena (Oct 9, 2014)

moonwitchkitty said:


> You and me both  I Might send mine out Friday



Glad I am not the only early bird!!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

I guess Bethene should start a picture thread soon.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

There is on, probably in back pages, will find and bump..


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Found it and bumped it.


----------



## Candy Creature (Aug 16, 2014)

Windborn said:


> Soooo... I may have actually gotten my box almost packed tonight - lots of goodies made up!
> 
> But I think I will wait a little while just to make my victim squirm...
> 
> ...


Rico is totally cool about being covered in spiders. I however am not! Walked face first into a big ole spider web while camping this weekend. I about came out of my clothes trying to get that spider web off of me. I just knew that the spider had to be dangling somewhere in my hair.


----------



## Windborn (Oct 10, 2011)

I am not as calm as he is about them either! Love them in my decor and in my garden but don't want a live one on me!


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Good morning victim. What if ............ Never mind. Don't worry, I probably won't do that.


----------



## lawrie (Aug 4, 2015)

X-Pired said:


> Good morning victim. What if ............ Never mind. Don't worry, I probably won't do that.


Dont worry, I already did that to my victim...


----------



## Windborn (Oct 10, 2011)

That?! Not that! Anything but THAT!!!


----------



## Miss Hallows Eve (Aug 2, 2015)

My victim's coffin had it's final nail put in last night ....


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

I took a couple of days off from working on my Victim's stuff. I felt like doing other things. This morning, I will get back to it and maybe have it done in the next day or two.


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Miss Hallows Eve said:


> My victim's coffin had it's final nail put in last night ....


Okay, so now my heart is all a flutter. I don't think I've ever read more thrilling words!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Buzzards should start circling my victim's house soon. They should get going now; it's more than one state away from me.


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 11, 2010)

I was out of town - other haunting related business to attend to - but made a special stop and scooped up two items my victim specifically said were welcome. Now to assemble a bit more...maybe a tease first...maybe some swamp moss....


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

I finished something for my Victim, and I am very pleased with it. Soon my little Pretty, something will be coming your way.


----------



## Spanishtulip (Aug 14, 2015)

Well I had to be at the post office yesterday and I just may have dropped something in the mail... I want my victim to know they are being watched.


----------



## purpleferrets3 (Jun 20, 2008)

My awesome teaser letter I received!


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Everyone seems to be on the ball with this one! 

I must admit, I am also having diabolical thoughts and laying nefarious plans for my victim.


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

Working on something for my victim


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 11, 2010)

I might be packing a few things, wrapping them in cobwebs and decayed cloth, choosing just the right ravens to ferry the package somewhere - North, East, out to sea...? - for my victim.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

dee14399 said:


> Working on something for my victim



Really??? Your work station is so tidy!


----------



## Windborn (Oct 10, 2011)

Got my cloud of bats all ready! They leave at midnight to take my box away!


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 11, 2010)

A box is on it's way to my victim..provided, of course, the mail hearse arrives promptly and whatever creature is driving it isn't a total deadbeat. I do hope it doesn't leak _ too _ many vile fluids en route...only a proper amount...


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

My husband just built me the desk last week, I haven't had much time to mess it up yet.
I've been working on my victims gift and my Halloween cards for the exchange.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Think i might just ship today


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

I've had a box o goodies sitting in my kitchen for 2 days now - I just need to wrap everything up and get my booty (with the box!) to the shipping peoples!!


----------



## Spanishtulip (Aug 14, 2015)

I'm still working on getting things together, 

Fingers, Toes,
Eyeballs, Crows,
Everything goes into the Box!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

moonwitchkitty said:


> Think i might just ship today


I guess I need another cup of coffee because when I read this I thought it said " I think I might just skip today." lol


----------



## Windborn (Oct 10, 2011)

One day out and the bats are already having trouble! Bertram thought they needed to go south while Bart said no, it was north! Becky left the GPS behind so they tried to use the moon to navigate, but there were too many clouds! Hopefully they figure out where they are and where they are suppose to be soon!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Looks like they are trying to find their way to Arizona!


----------



## kab (Oct 13, 2010)

I sent my package off to my victim.....MUAHHHHHH!


----------



## lawrie (Aug 4, 2015)

cool stuff !!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

lawrie said:


> I have finished something for my victim and cannot decide whether to post a preview on here on not.....


Maybe just a teaser so we can't quite tell what it is, but so that it looks intriguing


----------



## lawrie (Aug 4, 2015)

Aĺl good stuff


----------



## lawrie (Aug 4, 2015)

So see this and Reap!


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Oh hope that sugar skull is for me!
I've been busy crafting. Need to do some shopping. It's coming together sweet victim! Had to take this week off as the little monsters were off
School all week because of the Apple Festival. But soon victim! I've already got 7 things in the works for you!


----------



## lawrie (Aug 4, 2015)

I like this


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

You did a nice painting job on it.


----------



## NormalLikeYou (Oct 2, 2011)

They're near us! Too bad we didn't join this one or we'd be really excited... 



Windborn said:


> View attachment 260037
> 
> 
> One day out and the bats are already having trouble! Bertram thought they needed to go south while Bart said no, it was north! Becky left the GPS behind so they tried to use the moon to navigate, but there were too many clouds! Hopefully they figure out where they are and where they are suppose to be soon!


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Everyone has been so busy! Great job to all!

A personal note to my victim, everyone else quit reading. 

Good morning Victim. I had to leave the deep woods hearth fires and journey into the city the past couple of days. I have a source that whispered of a dark connection. Something about an ancient brownstone with an attic that might contain a required item or two. I left in mist and fog on a cold Thursday morning and returned late Friday under the shroud of darkness with a few of the hinted at relics. But alas, there is still an elusive object I'm in search of. But soon my dear victim, soon.......


----------



## Halloweena (Oct 9, 2014)

I'll play. Hope you like spiders, victim......


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

_*I *_like spiders! 
Hm, from the number of "likes", it looks like more than just your victim read that personal note, X-Pired. Nosy bunch, we are!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Ok, went to a thrift store I usually don't go to because they are a bit expensive, but decided what the heck, every thing was half off!!!!!, got three things for my victim!!!!!! Yay, . Now to get to redoing them creepy style!!!


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

ooojen said:


> _*I *_like spiders!
> Hm, from the number of "likes", it looks like more than just your victim read that personal note, X-Pired. Nosy bunch, we are!


Yes, oogen, yes! A nosy bunch indeed! Oh well, what can one do. All were warned and mark my words, no good can come of it!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

The Flying monkeys have my package Will be headed North West  or is it? Muhahahahahahaaa


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Wow, so many have already shipped. How wonderful. I better get going.


----------



## Halloweena (Oct 9, 2014)

Just turned over one very festive package to Fedex......the day of your reaping is near, victim!


----------



## hostesswiththemostess (Aug 16, 2012)

Everything for my victim is ready to go. Now its time to wrap everything up and find a box! Should be shipping early next week


----------



## Greenwick (Apr 25, 2013)

Having a little trouble closing the lid on my victim's box. Need to get some more chains....


----------



## Windborn (Oct 10, 2011)

Another check in from the bat brigade last night. Becky wanted to turn back since the GPS was still in Nashville. 
"we'll never find it!" she squeaked. "I don't even remember where that state is!"
"Easy!" answered Bertram. "We just need to look for a orange spot like the map."
"No! Not orange! Blue!" Bart was adamant he was right.
"I thought it was green!" wailed Becky. "and besides, they all look gray at night!"
"You younglings never learn, just follow me and I will get us there tomorrow." Barnabas (the most senior bat in the brigade and who was only along in case of emergencies) silenced the others. "Just got to learn to listen to your instincts instead of some contraption!"


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Sounds like a lot of Reapers are heading to the post office tomorrow.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Green, green, green!

FedEx, I will be watching!

Chains, I like chains!

Early next week will be fun, too!


----------



## Miss Hallows Eve (Aug 2, 2015)

I shipped my victims package ... should be haunting them sometime this week  Hopefully they will like everything!


----------



## Miss Hallows Eve (Aug 2, 2015)

Halloweena said:


> I'll play. Hope you like spiders, victim......
> 
> View attachment 260161
> 
> ...


I like spiders


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

I just need a box, and then my victim shall have their package.


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 11, 2010)

I really hope my victim will enjoy their box - it creeps closer, and closer, in a certain kind of...that way, upsy downy direction....

Did they like cockroach zombie clowns, or not...? We'll find out soon!


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

everything is ready to be packed up. I tried something totally different for me, I painted. It's different how I did it. I hope my victim likes it.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Wow, so many already on the way! Fun, fun, fun!

I


----------



## mb24 (Sep 7, 2013)

I found another item for my dear victim this weekend...


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I am sure that I will love it!


----------



## CrypticCuriosity (Aug 18, 2012)

I was recently out of town and I feel so out of the loop! But I will be working on my victim's package all week, for sure!


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

mb24 said:


> I found another item for my dear victim this weekend...


The longer I wait to ship the more damage, ahmmm (cough), nice things, I can do to, ahhh, for, my victim.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Mine should arrive on Wednesday though I don't know if he knows the rules on saying he got his package, He isn't on much, and is fairly new. Little nervous hope they like what i sent.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I am going to be last minute , per usual, even though I do have a few things to send in the works....


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Weeks late, not so much, but last minute is kind of nice. It prolongs the a̶g̶o̶n̶y̶ fun!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Received a wonderful box of Reaper joy from Windborn. I love love love it all. Pictures to come later today and also check out the first Reaper pic threads because I got a great box for it today, too!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

printersdevil said:


> Received a wonderful box of Reaper joy from Windborn. I love love love it all. Pictures to come later today and also check out the first Reaper pic threads because I got a great box for it today, too!


Wow, sounds like it was really your day! Glad to hear it!


----------



## Halloweena (Oct 9, 2014)

Just checked the tracking on my box, hasn't even left the state yet! Oooh hurry up Fedex, the suspense is killing me, can't wait for it to reach its final destination


----------



## AZHalloweenScare (Aug 25, 2014)

I shipped out my victims package out today. I hope the delivery guy doesn't play soccer with my package....


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I finished one project, did not take me as long as I thought seeing as I found something else in my stash to make it with than I first planned on, I like this better!!


----------



## sneakykid (Sep 19, 2010)

Does anyone do flat rate boxes? Or is it much better (perhaps more expensive) to decorate one's own box?


----------



## DeadED (Oct 12, 2010)

Flooding is down. Wind is reasonable. Back to work!


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

DeadED said:


> Flooding is down. Wind is reasonable. Back to work!


That's great news DeadED!!!!!!!!! Happy to hear it!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

sneakykid said:


> Does anyone do flat rate boxes? Or is it much better (perhaps more expensive) to decorate one's own box?


Yep, I've done that. If your reap will fit in a flat-rate box, you might as well go that route! You can pack it decoratively if you want. It doesn't _have to_ be emblazoned with Halloween stuff. That can be fun, too, but it's what's inside that lasts


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Go to USPS site and get familiar with box sizes and prices. Of course weight and destination are in the formulu, but it is amazing how much the size of the box impacts shipping. I had a box yesterday that that the postal store showed would be almost $40 to ship in the box they were going to use. I decline and came home and located a box that was not as big and selectively packed it carefully and it went for under $20. Just stay under their oversize box size to help.


----------



## kab (Oct 13, 2010)

Thursday my dear victim.....


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 11, 2010)

Some Victim soon will know the chill of fear and anticipation....a is box out for delivery.....


----------



## purpleferrets3 (Jun 20, 2008)

My reaper has surprised me once again!! I am in love with my gift! Thank you for taking the time to make this reaper so much fun for me. I feel like a little kid again lol!


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 11, 2010)

Check those porches.


----------



## Kerimonster (Sep 10, 2009)

Dear Victim, 

As usual, I have to take to the last possible days to get my act together.... but... it's coming...............

Soon.....

-Kerimonster


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Regions Beyond said:


> Check those porches.


I wonder what a therapist would said if he or she knew I say this image this morning and smiled! lol


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Today is the day I finally get to the post office with my box.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Nice sign, even though it has glitter....(shudder). What does the reaper note say?


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Ghouliet said:


> I wonder what a therapist would said if he or she knew I say this image this morning and smiled! lol


Mine shuddered and refused to see me again.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Well dear Victim, Your box is starting it's journey to you today. Sweep off your porch, sit down with a drink and in a few days...


----------



## Spanishtulip (Aug 14, 2015)

Well I've started stalking my mailperson in anticipation. I saw a UPS truck in town yesterday and almost cried when it turned away from my house, lol.

Of course I am still putting the final, frightening, finishing touches on my own devious surprise for my poor victim. Fear not (actually fear, fear much) it will go out this week!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

I never mind waiting for my box to arrive, the anticipation is fun. The worst part is the worrying the box will arrive safely. I am always impatient for it to get to where it is supposed to be.


----------



## Halloweena (Oct 9, 2014)

Delivered! Check your front door, victim....


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Well, the only things at my front door are my pumpkins so I am not your victim.


----------



## Candy Creature (Aug 16, 2014)

Thank you Halloweena! Everything arrived in perfect shape and I love it all. I have posted about my reap in the picture thread. Now to get the pictures onto the post.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Victim should have gotten their package today


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Well, that's two more people who aren't my reaper! 
And me, I'm feeling pretty good about having shipped well ahead of the deadline for once.  I get to kick back and watch for the mail carrier, or delivery trucks. And when I say, "kick back" I mean scramble wildly to try to finish decorating and prepping for a party.

(I'm not a late- shipper, but I'm usually down to the last day.)


----------



## joshnpowell (Sep 18, 2014)

Well my victims box is all packed and ready to go out tomorrow!! Mwahahaha!!!


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 11, 2010)

So much potential - I shipped way early too, and delighted my Victim got their box. Now it is just the waiting game....no one so far been my Reaper....


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

I shipped my box today so it will be a couple of days before it arrives. As the box I will be getting , it will get here eventually and I have been wayyyy to busy getting things done around my house to worry about it. We have insanely decided to get all the windows on our house replaced and I need to pack up everything in the office that is blocking the window. It means I have to empty two file cabinets and figure how to take the desk apart to get it away from the window. The other rooms should not be a problem.

I am also finishing up a headstone and repairing a few things before putting them out.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

According to the powers that be my Victim's box will be arriving October 10th.


----------



## joshnpowell (Sep 18, 2014)

Hold on tightly dear victim!! Your day will soon come!!! Your box of horrors is on its way!!


----------



## DeadED (Oct 12, 2010)

Pandora's box has been placed within my grasp. Items of horror have been placed. Sealed with Halloween shrouds. Today it will be delievered to the Messager of the Night.


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Due to unmentionable circumstances I may not be shipping until Saturday. Patience my dear victim, patience.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

GRRRR I am so behind the times... thought I had till the 16th to get my package on it's way and YIKKKK it's suppose to be the Oct 11... sent Bethene a warning might not get out till Monday... a day late and a hung head of shame and she was more then nice enough to let me know Monday was Columbus Day so won't be going out till Tuesday... Why are we still doing Columbus Day we all know that it was the Vikings who found the Americas. Time to go berserker and get my stuff done.


----------



## Greenwick (Apr 25, 2013)

My state got rid of Columbus day, hoping other states will follow suit.


----------



## DeadED (Oct 12, 2010)

Some one is getting reaped on Tuesday. I can just feel it in my bones.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I am hoping to ship tomorrow, but not sure, between the first reaper, work, life, and not feeling up to snuff, as well as not being able to find things at the thrift stores I have been looking for (still can't find, modified my ideas..) I am running behind, got quite a bit done today though, so it is getting there,,,


----------



## jb1sb2 (Oct 9, 2014)

Eeeek! The vultures have flown with a box for you victim! It won't be long now! I'm excited, but now I get to worry until I hear if everything made it ok!


----------



## Spanishtulip (Aug 14, 2015)

Bubble wrap, I know I had some bubble wrap around here somewhere...

I am packing my box for you victim!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Mysterious happenings...
I tried to track my victim's package, but it appears to have fallen off the grid. *cue Twilight Zone music: Do-dee-dee-do*
The darned thing couldn't have gotten up and walked off...right? ...right?


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

I agree, I always heave a sigh of relief when my box arrives safe and sound.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

It's always the most nerve racking on if it will arrive intact or if it will even arrive at all.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

The absolute hardest part though is waiting for your victim to acknowledge it. I always feel bad for those reapers who do not hear anything about their stuff they sent. 

Personally, I have been stalking both picture threads. Even if I am not involved, I love seeing what everyone gets.


----------



## Greenwick (Apr 25, 2013)

moonwitchkitty said:


> It's always the most nerve racking on if it will arrive intact or if it will even arrive at all.


I just sent mine off a half hour ago, and already I'm nervous the layers of bubble wrap & air puff things won't be enough! I put everything that could mess anything else up in ziplocs. Now I want to go get it back & shove more protection in there!

BE SAFE, PACKAGE!!!!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

I just read that a small tornado hit a semi on the Sunshine Skyway Bridge. The driver was ok, but packages got scattered around. I wonder whether any were reaper boxes.


----------



## Sidnami (Apr 26, 2010)

I will be sending out to my victim on Tues. Sorry. work doesn't make it easy.


----------



## Kerimonster (Sep 10, 2009)

Dear Victim... Your package is on it's way!  

It might take an extra few days because it's Canadian Thanksgiving this weekend, but it should be there by Monday/Tuesday next week!

I sure hope it arrives safely.


----------



## Kerimonster (Sep 10, 2009)

Greenwick said:


> I just sent mine off a half hour ago, and already I'm nervous the layers of bubble wrap & air puff things won't be enough! I put everything that could mess anything else up in ziplocs. Now I want to go get it back & shove more protection in there!
> 
> BE SAFE, PACKAGE!!!!



Hahaha I did this too!! 8 billion plastic bags as extra padding later.....


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I will be shipping Tues too.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

I have had so much fun putting a gift together for my victim but I have to admit this waiting for it to get there is driving me nuts. I keep checking the forum and the tracking number and visa versa. I really must get my mind on something else for a while. Heavens knows, there are a lot ot other things I could be doing likr, cleaning, clearing out my Halloween bins and putting them away so I can get the car back in the garage, or even finish sewing my mantel scarf. 

We need some friendly banter on this thread to keep us sane.


----------



## Windborn (Oct 10, 2011)

The waiting is always the hardest part for me as well! Always worried someone will smoosh the box and break things. 
This year I finally figured out that bags of spider webbing make great padding- and they are useful in your haunt as well!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

I went a little light on packing materials this time. I had some flexible things packed on the outside, and I hope they'll absorb part of any shocks the box takes. I'd feel better if the tracking showed up though. It doesn't matter what shape the contents are in if the box gets lost.


----------



## DeadED (Oct 12, 2010)

Just did a check on my package. Dear Victim it has arrived in your state. So it is somewhere around you. O.O


----------



## Spanishtulip (Aug 14, 2015)

I have my Victim's package sitting at my mailbox waiting to be picked up!

It will be heading North and West from here... but since I live in NC most of the US is North and West of here


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

Windborn said:


> The waiting is always the hardest part for me as well! Always worried someone will smoosh the box and break things.
> This year I finally figured out that bags of spider webbing make great padding- and they are useful in your haunt as well!


I do the same thing! So even if you didn't ask for spider webs, I throw some in the box for padding.


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

My victims package will be arriving by Friday!


----------



## ScaredyKat (Jul 22, 2013)

Someone's expected to get a package Thursday!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Lots of gifts arriving to their victims Friday....so more pictures!


Now to worry about my package, hopefully in one piece, and I hope they like it..


----------



## Candy Creature (Aug 16, 2014)

My victim's package was delivered at 2:30 this afternoon at their front door/porch. Of course, they won't know that they are my victim since I didn't include a card in the package. I was just so focused in hurrying up and getting it sent Friday that I forgot until it was too late.


----------



## Spooky McWho (Jul 25, 2013)

Tomorrow a reaping will be delivered.


----------



## sneakykid (Sep 19, 2010)

Here's hoping my victim's package arrives with everything intact! Any other post office workers comment on your boxes (if you decorated it)?


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

My vic should have received the first of four installments of packages.


----------



## Spanishtulip (Aug 14, 2015)

If everything stays on course someone should be receiving a package tomorrow!


----------



## thehalloweenchick (Jul 23, 2014)

2 are on the way to my victim. I sure hope they are pleased. I also still await mine. The anticipation looms!


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Curious on how everyone ships their packages. I've used USPS and while so far knock on a zombie's head they have all gotten there. I only know this thanks to victims photos here on the forum. Tracking can be hit or miss and it just blows my mind. Example the recent big reap I ended up sending my things in 2 boxes. One arrived before the other. While the second package had updated tracking all along it's way. The first one to arrive shows it have never leaving my state... it still shows it's sitting here since Sept 15th. When asked about it at the PO they said they don't care since it wasn't insured it's not their problem. I've been told unless there is some way of documenting the true value of the contents insuring the package really does nothing for you. We all know many of the things we send are handmade, one of a kind, unique items, how does one put a value on that. 

I only started in on the reapers this past year and have enjoyed making and finding gifts to send but like the Christmas gifts I no longer ship to friends and family, it's the GC route these days, the shipping part is getting to me. Costs and then the worry did they get there... worse yet did they get there in one piece. I believe in the end if I stop doing reaps it will be for that fact alone... 

So how does everyone else handle this stressful part of the reaping?


----------



## Pretty Little Nightmare (Aug 12, 2013)

My victim should be getting their gift by next Wednesday. I originally tried Fedex, but the cost of shipping was almost $50. I repackaged and went to USPS. Unfortunately, my victim lives pretty far away, so the package has a long way to go.


----------



## sneakykid (Sep 19, 2010)

I did USPS, too. They put nice orange FRAGILE stickers on it, so hopefully it arrives on time and in good shape.


----------



## Spanishtulip (Aug 14, 2015)

I shipped mine in a flat rate USPS box.

I had originally had it in a larger decorated box but when I calculated the price it saved me almost $20 to ship it flat rate! So some creative squishing, packing, and taping later and it just fit in a large flat rate box. Hopefully it doesn't explode out all over my victim when they open it 

I just checked the tracking and it is out for delivery! now I just have to hope that it all made it there in one piece.


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

Oh, my dear victim.....your overflowing goodies of awfulness would not be contained in one box.....so now you must stalk the mailman twice as much! Yes, there are two packages heading your way! *insert evil laugh here*

Let the torturous wait begin tomorrow!


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

My victim should receive their box today. If it arrives on time. I am doing my best to resist checking the tracking. Lol. It just drives me nuts. 

But yesterday I did receive a nice owl card from my reaper with Nightmare B4 Christmas stickers !!! Thank you Reaper!


----------



## Windborn (Oct 10, 2011)

Came home to a box on the porch!
But it was just stuff for the wedding


----------



## DeadED (Oct 12, 2010)

Remove this Please


----------



## DeadED (Oct 12, 2010)

Dang it so excited and tired I posted in the wrong one. Derp.


----------



## sneakykid (Sep 19, 2010)

DeadED said:


> Dang it so excited and tired I posted in the wrong one. Derp.


It's been one of those days...those snowflakes are gorgeous!


----------



## DeadED (Oct 12, 2010)

LOL got that right on both statements.


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

Someone's home town as just received a package... Be on the look out tomorrow as it's loaded on the truck for delivery! Hope it arrived safely.


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

Someone has a package out for delivery!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

A lot of new pictures are out in the Picture thread. A lot of boxes have been arriving to day. Not mine, but a lot of others. I did find a box on my porch though, it is the reaper headstone I ordered from Spirit Halloween when they had their free shipping. When this wind calms down I will get it set up in my cemetery.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

tracking says that my victims box is out for delivery, but I don't think it will be this late, I am nervous about this one,,


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

I was reaped. Haven't opened it, don't know from who but wanted to let my reaper know it's here and I'm super excited!!!


----------



## Greenwick (Apr 25, 2013)

I go with USPS. Too expensive otherwise, and I know too many folks who have trouble getting stuff left by UPS.


----------



## Greenwick (Apr 25, 2013)

My victim should have their package already. It is too late for yoooooou!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

checking the tracking,no change from yesterday,since 4:13am Thursday,it has been on the way to it's destination..


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

I wonder how many of us are still waiting for a reaping? I am.


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 11, 2010)

Ghouliet said:


> I wonder how many of us are still waiting for a reaping? I am.


I am as well, waiting, waiting, waiting - but I am sure it will show up sooner or later!


----------



## Greenwick (Apr 25, 2013)

I'm waiting, got all excited earlier because of a knock at the door - but alas, it was a false alarm!


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I'm still waiting! But I don't mind! It makes each day exciting to see if today will be the day. Lol


----------



## Spanishtulip (Aug 14, 2015)

I'm still waiting too. I had a UPS box delivered yesterday and I got all excited but it was just some pans from Amazon  
lol, I'm getting so excited!


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

I think it is safe to say that most of us are all anxiously waiting with you Spanishtulip, beautifulnightmare, Ghouliet, Regions Beyond Greenwick, and everyone else who hasn't been reaped yet. I keep checking the forum periodically throughout the day to see more awesome photos of reaps. Looking forward to seeing all of your hauntingly cool goodies sent from your reapers.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I just LOVE THIS GROUP AND THESE SECRET REAPERS!

Even though I was reaped early in this one, I am still checking in often because it is almost as much fun to experience everyone else's packages, too. I did say almost!!!!


----------



## ScaredyKat (Jul 22, 2013)

Will we be doing another reap in between this one and the winter reaper?


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

I'm still waiting ... hubby told me I had 3 boxes and a card waiting for me on Friday.... OHHHH have I been reaped in a BIG way... nope just my buy costume in 2 boxes, my Joanne Fabric shipment I kinda forgot about and a card from the card Exchange.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

ScaredyKat, this is the last until the Merry reaper,sign up for that is in November..


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

pretty frustrated, box was supposed to show on the 17th, shipped priority too, then thought,seeing as it said out for delivery,that it would then be yesterday , but no.....better be tomorrow,


----------

